# Somone please help me! Idk what's wrong w/ me. Only 19



## Kvaso16 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm so darn confused. I'm a 19 yo male, I hope to get some input from some of the males from this board please. I think I have hyperthyroidism. My docs are impervious though. Let me tell you my symptoms first off:
1.) I have gynecomastia, mild since age 10. Yet my testosterone is very normal, and so are my FSH and LH, my estrogen levels are a little on the high side though.
2.) I get really bad reaction to aspartame, I've been drinking it for like 10 years, and I stopped cold turkey a month ago. I realized that I feel way better and stronger, yet something is still wrong.
3.) after discontinuing drinking diet coke I noticed a few things. Firstly, I am having frequent mood swings, it's almost like I'm bipolar. Except my symptoms operate on shorter periods. It's like one day I feel like Bradley Cooper in limitless, really good sex drive, real flirty, cocky, witty. Then the next day I feel kinda low, more irritable, kinda pissy. I can never be the same for 2 straight days.
4.) I also noted that certain foods drive me into a terrible state. Primarily gluten, and msg filled foods.

I had also tested my TSH levels once. My results came back at .59. Yet my doc thinks that is normal and I'm fine. Also I feel like that test was inconclusive because during that time period I ate a very bland diet to eliminated iodine in my food.
Guys please help. Does this sound like hyperthyroidism? I really hope it is because then I can treat it, and I won't have to worry about thoughts of me being completely crazy.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBG (thyroxine binding globulin) up, hypo............down, hyper
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003374.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

And throw in an ultra-sound for old times' sake. This would be important as well.

We do have many males here so I hope you get the response you hope for.

In the mean time; this female has a few comments.

There are many things that cause gynocomastia. To name only two would be 1. a lot of soy products consumed, 2. marijuana and of course endocrine problems could head off the list.

You are definitely hyper. I know this because of your intolerance to msg., aspartame and glutens. Also any OTC such as cough medicine, novocaine or nose spray would cause an adrenergic reaction such as a pounding heart.

All that said, I am listing some tests that will either prove or disconfirm hyper.


----------



## Kvaso16 (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks for the reply! The gynecomastia is kind of a mystery for me but I didn't smoke when I was 10, nor did I consume soy products, but of course soy is in everything anyhow. Also how do you know the aspartame, gluten, and msg issue confirms hyper? Is it common in this community?


----------



## Kvaso16 (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh and are the bipolar like symptoms common as well? I'm beginning to think that I am nuts.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Oh yeah, I thought I was bi-polar. Huge mood swings and a lot of irrational behavior. Aspartame is not good for anyone and is linked to autoimmune diseases. It is not good for the environment either. You need to have antibodies checked.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Are you Height /Weight proportionate?

Maybe try cleaning up your diet for awhile and see how you feel before spending alot of time and $$ having thyroid tests run. I would imagine many of your issues are caused by your diet.

.

As far as the diet soda's - drink water instead, there is nothing good in those diet drinks and I think alot of health issues are caused by them.


----------



## Kvaso16 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm 5'11 150 lbs. I'm not fat. And I eat as natural as possible. Rice, beans, vegetables, a lot of meat and protein. Raw milk also, tastes fantastic. Cod liver oil supplementation, been eating a lot of brussel sprouts (they make me feel great). I've been eating as clean as possible. And with eliminating diet coke I have felt way better.


----------



## Kvaso16 (Oct 3, 2014)

Any thoughts on my TSH readings? I feel it's low personally.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

TSH is slightly low.

It could be nothing - only way to know for sure is to have additional lab's run.

TSH fluctuates - you admitted you were eliminating iodine - you might have skewed the test doing that.

I realize you say you have been eating healthy - you also said you were consuming diet drinks for 10 years, making you 9 when you began and if you are like my kids I am sure you drank more soda than you should have.

Don't get too caught up in 1 low TSH reading until you have given your body ampel time to re-set itself from all the artificial sweetners you consumed.


----------



## Kvaso16 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yea that it is true. I'm just tired of feeling like utter shit. And I hate being patient to see whether things get better.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree one TSH result on the lower end of the range may not be an accurate picture of things. You really should give up the diet drinks. They are not good for you at all. The withdrawal time is not so bad, drink a lot of water.


----------



## Kvaso16 (Oct 3, 2014)

Sheesh I already have them up a month ago. I said that.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Please be respectful of our posters, they are only trying to help.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You say you are eating alot of Brussels Sprouts - I love them too!!

They are goitrogens - and inhibit thyroid hormones. Eating a varied diet is best and loading up on any veggies in the link below will work against you. Enough to make one crazy but a varied diet is your best shot at good health.

http://www.naturalendocrinesolutions.com/articles/goitrogens-thyroid-inhibiting-foods-you-should-avoid/


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Is TSH the only lab test you've had for thyroid? No Free T3 or Free T4?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bipolar/thyroid disease
http://www.psycheducation.org/thyroid/introduction.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Graves', neuropsychiatric
http://gravesdiseasetimbennie.com/ghdsection3of4part2.pdf
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1324966/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

I know about those reactions because I have/had Graves' Disease (very hyperthyroid.)

Knowledge is power so read the above links. It will help you understand.....................a lot!


----------



## Kvaso16 (Oct 3, 2014)

Octavia said:


> Is TSH the only lab test you've had for thyroid? No Free T3 or Free T4?


 nope. My doc only wanted to test TSH. Do you know what is the most full proof, and least invasive way of figuring out if you're hyperthyroid? Like what tests should I seek next?


----------



## Kvaso16 (Oct 3, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> You say you are eating alot of Brussels Sprouts - I love them too!!
> 
> They are goitrogens - and inhibit thyroid hormones. Eating a varied diet is best and loading up on any veggies in the link below will work against you. Enough to make one crazy but a varied diet is your best shot at good health.
> 
> http://www.naturalendocrinesolutions.com/articles/goitrogens-thyroid-inhibiting-foods-you-should-avoid/


 yea it's crazy how good brussel sprouts make me feel. I feel way manlier, stronger, and it boosts my mood.


----------



## Kvaso16 (Oct 3, 2014)

jenny v said:


> Please be respectful of our posters, they are only trying to help.


 sorry.


----------



## Kvaso16 (Oct 3, 2014)

Andros said:


> bipolar/thyroid disease
> http://www.psycheducation.org/thyroid/introduction.htm
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> 
> ...


 thanks! Have your symptoms cleared up? How do you feel now?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Kvaso16 said:


> nope. My doc only wanted to test TSH. Do you know what is the most full proof, and least invasive way of figuring out if you're hyperthyroid? Like what tests should I seek next?


Kvaso16, if you and your doctor truly want to explore the possibility of thyroid issues, a FULL thyroid lab workup would be needed. This would include, at minimum:


TSH
Free T3
Free T4
Thyroid antibodies - read more here: http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test/


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh, yes but not until I had the thyroid ablated re RAI. I do recommend surgical ablation whenever possible, however. And the reason is I will never know if I had cancer.

Now I feel wonderful; absolutely wonderful!!


----------

